# Man, that was CLOSE!!



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Thankfully, it wasn't an injury, but I had a close one at work yesterday. I had to route out for concealed hinges on a window sash, and I had the router I was using (DeWalt DW616) get away on me right after I flipped the switch. I still am not sure why it sprung out of my hands like it did, but as it was going for the floor, I know I'm glad I caught myself before reaching to catch it. A 1/2" bit in a 1/2" collett would have done a good deal of harm, I'm sure. It hit the floor, and never hit anything else on the way down, but I still shudder when I think about how close of a call it was. Just a reminder, guys. If your router is taking a stroll, DON'T reach for it!


----------



## AliveByGrace (Jan 6, 2012)

You left out the part about the jig you surely danced… :laughing:


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

AliveByGrace said:


> You left out the part about the jig you surely danced… :laughing:


I forgot, too, to mention the trail of flames that the Hmong guy nearby left on his way to get the Leadman. Poor guy speaks 3 words of English, but he sure knew that I might need help in a hurry!


----------

